# Insurance savings with LV



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just a quick tip if you are insured with LV. 

If you hold fully comp cover on your vehicle you are covered to drive other vehicles on a TPO basis even if that vehicle is not insured elsewhere. However the vehicle will need to be registered in your name.

So if you have two cars to your household and are happy with one being covered on third party only basis you only have to insure one (with your partner set as main driver) and you will be covered on your other vehicle without even needing a separate insurance policy.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I am with LV and just asking them for comments.

Will there be a problem on arranging road tax or ANPR camera issues?


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I have asked LV to comment and they advise that some LV policyholders are able to drive other vehicles on a third party only basis, however the policyholder cannot be the owner of that vehicle, the vehicle does not need to have it's own insurance cover as the TPO cover is provided by us, but the vehicle needs to be in someone else's name, and you require their permission prior to driving the car, the vehicle also has to be roadworthy, have valid tax and be MOT'ed.

No expert on road tax law and insurance but I would have thought that you would not be able to tax the car if it did not have a specific insurance policy on that vehicle.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LiveWire88 said:


> Just a quick tip if you are insured with LV.
> 
> If you hold fully comp cover on your vehicle you are covered to drive other vehicles on a TPO basis even if that vehicle is not insured elsewhere. However the vehicle will need to be registered in your name.
> 
> So if you have two cars to your household and are happy with one being covered on third party only basis you only have to insure one (with your partner set as main driver) and you will be covered on your other vehicle without even needing a separate insurance policy.


Where did you get this advice from?

I'm pretty sure you've got your facts badly wrong.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately that is wrong and if you have been given that advice by someone in the insurance profession, then that is very dangerous! As GP Punto says above, a TPO DOC extension only applies to cars not belonging to the policyholder and not hired under a HP or lease agreement.

Any car that is taxed must be insured under CIE or an offence is being committed. In theory the DOC will apply to a car that may not be insured elsewhere, but in practice that can't happen as to have tax it must be insured.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

regarding LV saved £150 over direct line when insuring 2 cars recently


----------

